# Sydney NYE fireworks captured by time lapse photogrphy



## Warrigal (Jan 3, 2015)

This compilation was prepared by my son in law from the 13th floor of a building that overlooks Circular Quay.

Click the HD button and watch in full screen mode.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205399717901895&set=vb.1517880760&type=2&theater


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2015)

Fabulous DW... thanks for sharing


----------

